# Tactica: Bretonnian Lords and Heroes.



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

I beleive there are four different purposes/builds for your lords and heroes. I have played Bretonnians for about a year now and each one of these heroes has helped in the past. I'll highlight my own personal builds for convenience. 

1st - Monster Slayer
2nd - The Honorable Duelist
3rd - The Slaughterer
4th - The Icon of Courage

*The Monster Slayer*
-Bretonnian Lord
-Grail Vow
-Pegasus or Hyppogriff
-Lance, Sword of The Lady's Champion, or Sword of Heroes
-Virtue of Audacity (if taking a magic weapon)
-Virtue of Heroism (if taking a non magic weapon)
-Grail Shield (if enough points are left over)

Slayer fully rigged out is less then 500 pts. If you make him he can take out just about any monster you run him into. Mine totals out at 438 pts.

*The Honorable Duellist* (My Favorite)
-Bretonnian Lord
-Morning Star of Fracasse or Birth Sword of Carcassonne
-Armor of Agilulf
-Virtue of Confidence
-Gauntlet of The Duel

This guy is my personal favourite. He is a cheap easy way to kill another lord/hero. Makes his lord or hero re-roll successful armour saves. He has WS 10. And he gets to reroll failed to hits and wounds due to his Virtue. Mine totals out at 205 pts.

*The Slaughterer*
-Bretonnian Lord or Paladin
-Best Mount (Horse, Pegasus, or Hyppo.)
-Vows (Questing or Grail)
-Lance or Great Weapon
-Virtue of Knightly Temper

Nice easy slaughterer, I run the Paladin because I play in lower point games. Put him in a unit of Knights or MAA and he will definately helps. He helps with CR. He gets to wound more with his Virtue. Helps rack up the kills. Mine totals out at 126 pts.

*The Icon of Courage*
-Paladin
-BSB
-Virtue of Noble Disdain
-Valorous Standard

Not much you can do with this guy. I find this one of the only set-ups. The Virtue makes sure the unit he is in doesnt have to take Panic tests at 25% to missiles or magic. The Standard lets him roll 3D6 for all Leadership based tests which will help. Mine totals out at 144 pts.

I would like any C&C. I have been only playing for about a year so any build would be greatly appreciated. Ill post some lists up of what I use and stuff. Like my sweet peasant armyyy. (yeeeeee)

THM


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

It's a good list, one thing though, the BSB can't have the valorous standard, as it's for units of knights only (And has been FAQ'd as such). 

I usually use a Monster Slayer lord, with VoA and the SoH and the Gromil Great Helm, then stick him in a unit of knights. My 2000 point list needs the lords extra LD, so I don't want him flying off. 


For the Slaughterer, I might suggest Lord, Vo Knightly Temper, Curiass of Fortune, Tress of Isolude, 

If you really need something dead. Hitting on 2s, Usually Wounding on 2s (rerolling any ones), and any attack that hits and wounds he gains an extra attack. As the Tress can only be used against a single opponent, this works best against characters/monsters you really want to kill, or in a challenge, getting huge amounts of overkill.


Other types of characters:

The Fighting Standard
BSB with Vo Duty, and a Sword of might. Good SCR and can still fight! the most basic setup for BSBs, but always good.

The Knight Protector
Paladin w/ Grail Viow, Holy Icon, Enchanted Shield, lance. Put him in your unit of grail knights, keeps them safe from magic until the can reach the enemy.

The Dragon Paladin
Paladin on Pegasus, with the Wyrm Lance, Vo Discipline and the Enchanted Shield (or the Orc Bane shield, if going against green skins).

Great for flying behind enemy units, and flaming them, before you head off warmachine hunting. Vo Discipline helps when you're facing small units.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet ideas. I might use one in a game in the near future! :biggrin:


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

They are very offencive. You might want some magical armor that does stuff to you armor save (Armor of Agilulf only give you a 10WS) espcily with T3


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, there offensive cause if you play your Bretonnian cards right, you should be able to get the charge and attack first.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Nipolian said:


> They are very offencive. You might want some magical armor that does stuff to you armor save (Armor of Agilulf only give you a 10WS) espcily with T3


T4 for our characters. We're not bloody elves 

Meanwhile, the Armour of Agiluf is the equivalent of an extra 5+ ward save against WS3-4, against characters of WS7 or more, it stops 1 in 4 hits, and against WS6-9, it gives you +1 to hit. It's pretty good for 25 points. 

Looking at other defensive items, the Gromil Great helm is the best of the bunch. Combine that with an Insignia of the Quest (though you have to have the questing vow for that), and you have an almost invincible knight, with a 1+ rerollable armour save, the blessing, and then a 3+ ward save on your last wound, however it might be suffered. Great for staying alive, but the problem always is that Bretonnians need their characters to be active in taking out big threats, monsters, uber characters and war machines. Besides the Trebuchet, a well tooled out character is the best thing you have against these threats. So a Gromil Great helm is about the most protection you'll see normally. If you're in a unit, it usually offers even more protection than even the more expensive grail shield or the Gilded Cuirass.

For hippogryph riding characters, the Armour of the Midday sun becomes handy, as you can avoid a lot of missile fire using it, not to mention CC attacks.

In terms of talismans, well, Sirienne's Locket looks so good on paper, the bearer can only take one wound in any phase from non-magical attacks. And that's great, except that pretty much all enemy characters are going to have a magic weapon (or spell) at their disposal. Better to just use more offensive setups, and kill your opponent first. The other good talisman is the Insignia of the Quest. 3+ ward save for your last wound? pretty damn good. Unfortunately, you do have to give up on the grail vow and lances to get it. Still a good item.

And that's pretty much the ups and downs of Bretonnian defensive items. It's usually best to just take the gromil great helm or Armour of Agulif, and then use the rest for something offensive, or helpful.


----------

